# Firmware: Canon EOS-1D X Mark III v1.5.0, adds Canon Log 3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2021)

> Canon has released firmware v1.5.0 for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III. This firmware update brings Canon Log 3, simultaneous movie recording to the two card slots, VPG 400 profile, and more.
> Firmware Version 1.5.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fix:
> 
> Adds [Canon Log 3] to [Canon Log settings].
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

Canon is not F'ing around


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 8, 2021)

Very nice! Wasn't expecting this.


----------

